# Current Status of Realtek 8822BE



## emilengler (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello, how is this WiFi Card supported by FreeBSD? It is pretty common in lots of newer ThinkPads including E595.

Already thank you for your replies


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 3, 2020)

I usually check WiFi cards for FreeBSD compatibility in two steps:

1. Find it's ID by https://linux-hardware.org/?view=search&name=8822be#list
2. Grep list of supported FreeBSD IDs for this ID: https://github.com/bsdhw/Drivers/blob/master/freebsd/freebsd-12.1.list

In your case ID=10ec b822 and not presented in the list. So it's not supported by FreeBSD up to 12.1.


----------



## GeorgePatches (Dec 25, 2021)

So I'm interested in the same device.  I checked the list of supported IDs for FreeBSD 13 and it's not supported either.  What can I (or anyone else) do to help get it supported in new versions?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 28, 2021)

Try:



			WiFi/Iwlwifi - FreeBSD Wiki
		


Plus some of the discussion at/around <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/539628>


----------



## Andriy (Dec 29, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Try:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iwlwifi is for Intel cards / chips?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 29, 2021)

Thanks for the correction! My bad. Now struck through.

I was over-generalising from what's pictured in the Technology Roadmap.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 29, 2021)

Is RTL8822BE akin to 8822BE?

From WiFi/Rtw88 - FreeBSD Wiki, which mentions the former: 



> … consolidated PRs with requests for driver …



FreeBSD bug 248235 – rtw88: RTL8822CE 802.11ac PCIe support (WIP)


----------

